# Wie navigiert man zwischen JSP-Seiten; ist ein POST möglich?



## pkm (24. Okt 2019)

Ich habe mal eine Frage in Bezug auf JSP-Programmierung:

Ich habe ein dynamisches Webprojekt mit zwei JSP-Seiten, und nun frage ich mich, ob die Möglichkeit einer Weiterleitung besteht, d. h. von der welcom.jsp-Seite auf die main.jsp-Seite zu navigieren und dabei eventuell Informationen durch eine POST-Variable durchzureichen. Mein Versuch es wie folgt zu tun:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>

 <form action="/main.jsp" method="post">
  ein Text  <input type="text" name="text"><br><br>
 <button type="submit" name="action" value="send">Weiterleitung</button>
</form> 


</body>
</html>
```

...ist gescheitert, denn er geht dann zu der Seite main.jsp, was man anhand der URL erkennt (http://localhost:8080/main.jsp), aber ich bekomme einen 404 Fehler mit dem Text "The origin server did not find a current representation for the target resource or is not willing to disclose that one exists.".

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## mihe7 (24. Okt 2019)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> Woran kann das liegen?


An dem führenden Slash.

EDIT: mach `<form action="main.jsp" method="post">` draus.


----------



## pkm (24. Okt 2019)

Tatsächlich; danke.


----------

